# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [How-To] CRY about your bans here

## KuRIoS

Nowhere else on Overwatch forum

----------


## Toldorn

oh dear. 10chars.

----------


## googlebee

*removed links*

----------


## Hurricaanz

whats the fastest way of killing myself? i bought another key and i just read that blizzard will ban the second account anyways

----------


## Mpidis

overwatch was boring anyways I only cheated because I was gonna quit after reaching rank 70

----------


## clubblake2

what is blizzards ****ing problem?? it must be ilegal to do something like this
just banning us for running an external program that doesnt even hack the game

it was just a mouse bot
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
ARE THEY GONNA BAN ME FOR USING PAINT NOW TOO

----------


## Xebec46

can i sue blizzard for this unfair ban

----------


## Nictolite

Yo yo send us the program xD

----------


## chronux

i LOST my 240 lvl account
I HAD PAID 150 FOR BOXXES

----------


## Bombawomba

What is happening ?

----------


## Lukas 45

**** **** fuc i got hit
i only tried it once and im in a ****ing semi pro team
ggg
g
g
g
g

g

time to disappeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar

----------


## kjarlot

> Hallo!
> 
> Account: SUCKMYD1CKBLIZZARD
> 
> Getroffene Maßnahme: Permanente Schließung – Overwatch
> Art des Verstoß: Verwendung von Programmen, die Cheaten ermöglichen (auch: "hacks")
> 
> Dieser Account wurde geschlossen, da wir die Verwendung von Cheat-Programmen festgestellt haben. Die Nutzung derartiger Programme fügt der kompetitiven Natur des Spiel Schaden zu, da es Spielern einen unfairen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern verschafft.
> 
> ...


le sigh
gonna have to explain to my gf why we cant play anymore:confused:

----------


## cjcz13

what exactly are people getting hit for? the chinese hacks the java/ ahk aimbots? im confused

----------


## Texasdude

i just got the email on my phone

rip
no more overwatch for me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Doomedis

No ban yet  :Stick Out Tongue: 
The triggerbot was sooooo good sad that I cant use it anymore

edit:
ROFL THE EMAIL WAS IN MY SPAM FOLDER

FUCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

----------


## cjcz13

guess im out of this loop idk which trigger they got hit for unlucky

----------


## Deletedyou

> guess im out of this loop idk which trigger they got hit for unlucky


all of them
i didnt even use any from this site i coded from the tutorial
xddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

----------


## discobob

Everyone in my triggerbot coding skype group is banned
what the **** blizzard

----------


## Snowbot

it is triggerbot from robot js thread ? if yes im not banned yet idk why

----------


## Zinqa

For the people crying about being banned and even going as far as saying they want to "Sue Blizzard", you really do make me throw up.
People seriously never learn and once they get a hit over their fingers they start crying, so tired of this shit, how the **** do you manage real life even?

----------


## Roguelololz

Blizzard you made a powerful enemy ...

We are Anonymous. 
We are Legion. 
We do not forgive. 
We do not forget. 

Expect us.

----------


## Sharaak

can anyone teach me how to ddosn overwatcher servers

ime hacking since born im nto to be messe width

blizzard ****k uu  :Mad: 

-  :Cool:  best overwatch player

----------


## Anomaly84

was gonna stream this game
*checks email*
not anymore lol

----------


## whitekidney

> Blizzard you made a powerful enemy ...
> 
> We are Anonymous. 
> We are Legion. 
> We do not forgive. 
> We do not forget. 
> 
> Expect us.


wtf lol....

----------


## bcipa

lolol used trigger bot. didnt get ban

----------


## chingchawng

> can anyone teach me how to ddosn overwatcher servers
> 
> ime hacking since born im nto to be messe width
> 
> blizzard ****k uu 
> 
> -  best overwatch player


ok nice i can help you 

i am infamous hacker from minecract and roblox
ive hacked many servers there
i think i can help you with takng down overwatch

send me a pm

my channel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClW...4et9xgv9qBSDUg

----------


## Smiie

-tHE AGE OF BLIZZARD IS OVER-
TIME FOR US TO TAKE BACK WHAT IS OURS
#FUKBLIZZARD

----------


## kaarebanan

> Blizzard you made a powerful enemy ...
> 
> We are Anonymous. 
> We are Legion. 
> We do not forgive. 
> We do not forget. 
> 
> Expect us.


do you hav e a skype? how do i join anonymus

----------


## KrespoG

> i LOST my 240 lvl account
> I HAD PAID 150 FOR BOXXES


Hacking with such account, really smart  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jadd

> what is blizzards ****ing problem?? it must be ilegal to do something like this
> just banning us for running an external program that doesnt even hack the game
> 
> it was just a mouse bot
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ARE THEY GONNA BAN ME FOR USING PAINT NOW TOO


Blizzard Entertainment:Battle.net® end user License Agreement




> C. License Limitations.
> Blizzard may revoke your license to use Battle.net and/or the Games if you violate, or assist others in violating, the license limitations set forth below. You agree that you will not, in whole or in part or under any circumstances, do the following:
> 
> ii. Cheating: Create, use, offer, advertise, make available and/or distribute the following or assist therein:
> *1.* Cheats; i.e. methods, not expressly authorized by Blizzard, influencing and/or facilitating the gameplay, including exploits of any in-game bugs, and thereby granting you and/or any other user an advantage over other players not using such methods;
> 2. Bots; i.e. any code and/or software, not expressly authorized by Blizzard, that allows the automated control of a Game, Battle.net and/or any component or feature thereof, e.g. the automated control of a character in a Game;
> *3.* Hacks; i.e. accessing or modifying the software of a Game or Battle.net in an manner, not expressly authorized by Blizzard; and/or
> *4.* any code and/or software, not expressly authorized by Blizzard, that can be used in connection with the Battle.net client, Battle.net, a Game and/or any component or feature thereof which changes and/or facilitates the gameplay;

----------


## funkyjunky

https://www.thebuddyforum.com/watcho...nt-banned.html
https://www.thebuddyforum.com/watcho...nned-hack.html
https://www.thebuddyforum.com/watcho...overwatch.html

Some don't get hit
but buying it again definitely gets you banned again

----------


## Bensm

> Some don't get hit
> but buying it again definitely gets you banned again


Man, I also got banned. I created a new account, even with the same Name, also on the same PC. 

And quelle surprise, I'm still playing........

----------


## Cosmos4141

> Nowhere else on Overwatch forum


Off-topic. What do I need to do to get a .gif as my avatar?

----------


## irodex

So did anyone get banned that has ONLY used RiceKing's triggerbot?

Because I have used the triggerbot in probably 20+ games the past 3 weeks and I didn't get banned.

----------


## FeezusChrist

> Blizzard you made a powerful enemy ...
> 
> We are Anonymous. 
> We are Legion. 
> We do not forgive. 
> We do not forget. 
> 
> Expect us.


lol that's the cringiest shit i've ever seen, i can just imagine the newspaper headlines. "Organized hacktivist group Anonymous plans to hack Blizzard after receiving a ban from playing their game".

----------


## Ghostswrath

Used the Triggerbot last week and didn't get banned.
Guess I was lucky. Sorry for your losses.

----------


## Fire007

RIP - still using real ow Aimbot kappa, still not banned kappa =)

----------


## Jadd

> Blizzard you made a powerful enemy ...
> 
> We are Anonymous. 
> We are Legion. 
> We do not forgive. 
> We do not forget. 
> 
> Expect us.


Found the twelvie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## darkimp1

only used ahk aimbot havent been banned yet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Takri

I used triggerbot and got hit by a ban, ****. Is it random or do they have auto detect for cheats?

----------


## SmotPoker

whifffffffff
i got hit by a ban

i only used because im stoned as **** and my teammates often flame me in ranked for not being good XD

whatever ill just cheat in csgo

----------


## dafugztah

ok seems the banwave is going on since i just got kicked out of the game...
Gonna ask friends for help

----------


## Biack

*wow woW WOW BLIZZARD REALLY AGAIN BANWAVE WTF IS UR PROBLEM BLIZZARD JUST LEAVE US ALONE WE ARENT EVEN DESTROYING THE SEERVER **** NOW MY BROTHER IS GONNAKILL ME*

----------


## Raichuxoxo

i thought it was safe after the banwave yesterday but
fucck.... my lvl 300 account ._.

----------


## Evankeliumi

I just got banned too, wtf

blizzard you're really gonna punish people who paid you MONEY for this game????

----------


## Sychotix

> *wow woW WOW BLIZZARD REALLY AGAIN BANWAVE WTF IS UR PROBLEM BLIZZARD JUST LEAVE US ALONE WE ARENT EVEN DESTROYING THE SEERVER **** NOW MY BROTHER IS GONNAKILL ME*


Are you guys seriously trying to use the same hacks again after blizzard added detection for them? That is asking to be banned.

----------


## Thormn

OMG i got ****ed by banwave too

----------


## Winsane

> Are you guys seriously trying to use the same hacks again after blizzard added detection for them? That is asking to be banned.


Some people bragged here that they hadn't gotten hit by first banwave.

I've been ban hammered just now. Lucky me  :Frown:

----------


## Devilsdog

Another casualty reporting in.

Can I say I regret nothing? Blizzard can suck my big fat dick.

----------


## DisturbingEffect

</3 blizzard
why wont you let me cheat in piece

I only tried the triggerbot in 2 games I dont deserve ban for that

the ahk aimbot is still working and superior but sad that I cant use it anymore  :Frown:

----------


## NonMagical

aw hell naw dis not be good
whateva bleyzzah we in dis bitch togetha 
fuk ur bans

....................../´¯/) 
....................,/¯../ 
.................../..../ 
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸ 
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\ 
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...') 
.........\.................'...../ 
..........''...\.......... _.·´ 
............\..............( 
..............\.............\...

----------


## epohks

and another one bites the dust. i had a good run boys...

----------


## NRGETiK

Sadly.... i am banned...
these mortals have angered me... for the last time...

blizzard will feel my wrath

-d3v1l-

----------


## stopbugging

I'm actually so pissed right now. Why did they decide to start banning now?

----------


## Blueice22

sigh another banwave within 24 hours

i suppose it wouldnt hurt to form a union against blizzard and sue them somehow?

how can they detect these cheats unles they are using some trojan which is ilegal

----------


## reonligsby

Can we make a petition or something? i deserve another chance if i spent extra to buy the pre-order edition

This is unacceptable. It's 2016 blizzard, cheating happens. A slap on the wrist is always better than lynching the person.

----------


## kickasskid54

do they actually expect me to buy another copy? ****ing jew bastards

----------


## freeeddee

> sigh another banwave within 24 hours
> 
> i suppose it wouldnt hurt to form a union against blizzard and sue them somehow?
> 
> how can they detect these cheats unles they are using some trojan which is ilegal


Its simple, we can dm anonymous on twitter and ask them to hack blizzard servers and see how they are spying on us
what blizzard is doing is illegal how do they even know we are using triggerbot which isnt even a hack

----------


## blixten

> do they actually expect me to buy another copy? ****ing jew bastards


Really shows how shady these business practices have become.

And yes, I'm "mad" (inb4 some troll asks me that) because I got hit.

----------


## Nizzlebomb

i have lost so much
I STAND HERE FOR MY FALLEN BRETHREN

YOUR BANS WILL NOT BE FORGOTTEN 

TOGETHER WE ARE STRONG

OWNEDCORE FOREVER

----------


## Bobodelamonk

so i can't play anymore until i buy a brand new version of the game?

wtf man  :Frown:

----------


## Vastico

Goddamn guys, I got screwed too.

----------


## ZheFish

This has never happened to me before. I can't believe it. No ****ing way.

----------


## zanathos77

has anyone found a way to get unbanned??

i really had a lot of fun with this game, dont want everything to be a waste because of ban

----------


## themuffin0

I feel really depressed right now. Not sure if it was worth it.

----------


## Spirit Wolf

LISTEN UP YOU GOOFBALLS!
We are at war..

War with Blizzard. Every day they persecute us for our beliefs.
We have done nothing wrong, we are merely using our code to make certain colors on the screen get altered. There's no harm in that.

What's important is that the banned users are not victims, but Ownedcore is.
Every day this site has to deal with Blizzard trolling us to death with their banhammers.

If you want to SUPPORT our cause, you have to buy some CoreCoins.
If we get enough users buying CoreCoins, this site will grow and we will be able to hire agents with this that can help us protect us.

Maybe in a court battle eventually.

My people don't have to take any persecution any longer, we must stop this great evil called Blizzard.
For a better future!
Invest in CoreCoins!

-Spirit Wolf

:3

----------


## HunterTricker

> LISTEN UP YOU GOOFBALLS!
> We are at war..
> 
> War with Blizzard. Every day they persecute us for our beliefs.
> We have done nothing wrong, we are merely using our code to make certain colors on the screen get altered. There's no harm in that.
> 
> What's important is that the banned users are not victims, but Ownedcore is.
> Every day this site has to deal with Blizzard trolling us to death with their banhammers.
> 
> ...


That was beautiful! I even shed a tear.

You're right, we need to fight back somehow. Giving back to the website is a good start.

----------


## xXCharleyXx

> That was beautiful! I even shed a tear.
> 
> You're right, we need to fight back somehow. Giving back to the website is a good start.


u guys are ****ing weird

i lost enough money getting banned, im not donating for some lost cause

----------


## Yemmiz

Wth is going on? I get on today and see I'm banned? Nothing was happening a while ago.

----------


## ron84

Maaaaan this is some bullshit

I didn't think blizzard had cheat detection already

----------


## allesist

> LISTEN UP YOU GOOFBALLS!
> We are at war..
> 
> War with Blizzard. Every day they persecute us for our beliefs.
> We have done nothing wrong, we are merely using our code to make certain colors on the screen get altered. There's no harm in that.
> 
> What's important is that the banned users are not victims, but Ownedcore is.
> Every day this site has to deal with Blizzard trolling us to death with their banhammers.
> 
> ...


I've backed Ownedcore before, and I'll do it again. Just say the word - I'm a loyal member and will remain till the end.

Blizzard needs to realize that permabanning everyone is just overkill.

----------


## Mitrexe

Lol @ the people thinking they wouldn't get banned.

First rule of cheating in online video games: expect to get banned - sooner or later they will catch you., especially when it's one of the bigger gaming companies out there that can field a competent anti-cheat team.

----------


## Bombawomba

> comic-1337 offered me the developer version, I think he'll eventually release his private one to the public.
> PM him, he might help you out like he did with me.
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/memb...omic-1337.html


What will happen to your customers ?

----------


## Goldenstyle

Can vouch for comic-1337
good job man

----------


## shaddydxd

Blizzard is scary sometimes.

----------


## TheMemer

I can't believe how many people think they didn't deserve to be banned lmao. You all agreed to the terms. blizzard stated they were taking a harsh stance agaiant cheaters. You guys mean nothing to anyone simply because you ruined others experiences. You payed for their game and their rules. You guys can't sue blizzard over it, they literally enforced what you all agreed to. Seems like some salty idiots will never learn. It is funny seeing everyones reactions though. Everyone else is laughing at your tears. (You wouldn't have been banned if you didn't cheat, just saying.)

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Can anyone confirm whether Chimpeon (key sender/auto clicker) works with Overwatch please? It might be a good utility to minimise the chance of a ban.

----------


## Rengene

Is using a macro for Genji combo bannable? I've only done it once in QP, before the servers went down today. It was using AHK.
A ban isn't worth it, I am already fast enough to do it myself most of the time, I just wanted to save the wear and tear on my mouse wheel.

----------


## deadeagle

https://www.reddit.com/r/Overwatch/c...encaps_inside/

----------


## LoveOne

> https://www.reddit.com/r/Overwatch/c...encaps_inside/


To be honest some ppls are dumb entitled little kids, and its also kinda stupid to cheat in a fps. every single ban was well deserved.

----------


## phen0meenal

Guys. You cheated. You got banned. Blizzard said they'd permanently ban anyone cheating. It's your own fault.

----------


## NoHacksRequired

So many salty people here. You guys deserve to get banned and this game isnt even hard to to aim at because you can play as Winston who automaticly and what a bunch of misfits and freaks here, I love it.

As D.Va says No Hacks Required.

----------


## deadeagle

I tip my fedora at our reddit guests

----------


## Sudieken

This thread is amazing

----------


## xxminecraftboi69

don't worry guys my uncle works for blizzard, he told me to tell you guys just give him your credit card numbers and he'll refund the game for u

----------


## Friskyrum

Hahahahaha what a bunch of cry babies. Literally no one cares if you got banned, go cry more.

Oh, and good luck "Sueing Blizzard"... hahahahaha what a ****ing joke.

Also good luck getting "Anonymous" to do anything for you guys.

----------


## yourboy

> LISTEN UP YOU GOOFBALLS!
> We are at war..
> 
> War with Blizzard. Every day they persecute us for our beliefs.
> We have done nothing wrong, we are merely using our code to make certain colors on the screen get altered. There's no harm in that.
> 
> What's important is that the banned users are not victims, but Ownedcore is.
> Every day this site has to deal with Blizzard trolling us to death with their banhammers.
> 
> ...


Oy vey goy! Make sure to buy your sheckl - I mean corecoins! It's the only way to stop this evil company from making more games so we can keep selling our coi- oh wait never mind.....

Edit: Comic Sans? For ****ing real? Is this a bakesale, grandma?

----------


## stringy

Just going to post this here just for everyone's clarification that if you used third party software that affects the gameplay, it still constitutes to cheating as according to Overwatch's EULA. Perhaps a change of pace in the constant barrage of unnecessary counter-whining from anti-hackers.

*C: You agree that you will not, in whole or in part or under any circumstances, do the following:

ii: Cheating

1: cheats; i.e. methods, not expressly authorized by Blizzard, influencing and/or facilitating the gameplay, including exploits of any in-game bugs, and thereby granting you and/or any other user an advantage over other players not using such methods;

2: bots; i.e. any code and/or software, not expressly authorized by Blizzard, that allows the automated control of a Game, the Service and/or any component or feature thereof, e.g. the automated control of a character in a Game;

3: hacks; i.e. accessing or modifying the software of a Game or the Service in an manner, not expressly authorized by Blizzard; and/or

4: any code and/or software, not expressly authorized by Blizzard, that can be used in connection with the Battle.net client, the Service, a Game and/or any component or feature thereof which changes and/or facilitates the gameplay;*

====================================

This is also under their ToU:

*7. ACCOUNT SUSPENSION/CANCELATION. 

BLIZZARD MAY SUSPEND, TERMINATE, MODIFY, OR DELETE ACCOUNTS AT ANY TIME FOR ANY REASON OR FOR NO REASON, WITH OR WITHOUT NOTICE TO YOU. Accounts terminated by Blizzard for any type of abuse, including without limitation a violation of these TOU, a Game-specific Terms of Use, or a Game EULA will not be reactivated for any reason. For purposes of explanation and not limitation, most account suspensions, terminations and/or deletions are the result of violations of these TOU, a Game-specific Terms of Use, a Game EULA or other Blizzard policy.*

As soon as you clicked or entered whatever that indicates that you agree with the ToU or EULA, like.. iunno.. installing the game, you pretty much lose all the advantage of mounting a legal action against them. Well, you can but you'd lose either way.

Threatening them by hacking them pretty much solidifies blizzard's stance on why they should ban you.

====================================

Not really hoping that this post would last 24 hours but atleast someone was able to read it.

----------


## itrollin98

Hello. Non cheater here.

While browsing through this thread, I noticed quite a few people complaining about things, like "I didn't even hack the game, I used trigger bot" or "Blizzard is making unfair bans." Well, you have to see it from their side.

Their PAYING customers are having their gameplay ruined by cheaters. Their terms of use state that cheating can lead to a full game ban. This means that you cheated knowing you could, would, and should be banned. If you did not go into the game knowing this then it is your own fault.

I have run into cheaters on multiple occasions. The games spent with them are not fun at all. Sometimes the enemy team will just sit in spawn and try to wall them in. It's not like your cheats have gone unnoticed. Unlike skilled players, who are playing the game legitimately, hackers will not miss any shots, period. They can mow down tanks in seconds. This is not how the game is meant to be played.

"This evil known as Blizzard." Gee, you sure do show appreciation to the people who made the game. You have to understand that Blizzard is working hard to keep up their reputation to maintain the inflow of currency in order to provide resources for servers. As of right now, even custom games are hosted by Blizzard. If they didn't do something about cheaters, then they would eventually have to stop funding, making the game unplayable for everyone! I don't know about you, but I would not want that to happen to my favorite game since, well, ever.

It doesn't matter how much you payed. It doesn't matter how little you cheated. It doesn't matter how hidden it was. It doesn't matter how high level you are. If you cheat, you get banned. I understand that this is a cheating community, but you have to know that without the "evil known as Blizzard" you would not even be here in the first place.

tl:dr;

Your ban was to stop you from cheating because you're ruining it for the other 90% of the playerbase. Don't want a ban, then don't cheat. Please don't insult Blizzard, your ban was entirely justified by you cheating and as long as you did you are guilty, regardless of the circumstances.

----------


## Fadzz

In the immortal words of the great Holinka "Don't Cheat"

----------


## datboi123

Enjoy your bans, ****ers. The game's sure nice without you!  :gtfo: 

Oh, and please do cry some more about how "unjust" it is - your tears are _delicious_.

----------


## Diboe

Reading this Thread like "lol .. lol .. haha wtf .. lol"

----------


## CreativeXtent

All your tears feed my Play of the games

----------


## zynxed

hope it was worth using triggerbot

----------


## monkeypaw

> Anyone know how to get rid of the ban, can I use the unban service ? If possible, but I did hack so theres that


That's hilarious! 

"Get rid of the ban"?

You're banned for life, dude. Get a new account or stop getting caught when cheating.

----------


## KuRIoS

¨Contact sephiroth unban service, maybe he can help.. We have managed to get tonnes of WoW accounts unbanned

----------


## monkeypaw

> ¨Contact sephiroth unban service, maybe he can help.. We have managed to get tonnes of WoW accounts unbanned


Somehow I doubt that cheating accounts will be reinstated as long as you talk nicely to them. They're running a business, not an escort service.

----------


## Flamekeeper

lol how are there people on a cheating site being mad about getting banned for hacking? smh 

if you're gonna hack u at least gotta be ready to face the consequences

----------


## monkeypaw

> what is blizzards ****ing problem?? *it must be ilegal to do something like this*
> just banning us for running an external program that doesnt even hack the game


Are you seriously that stupid?

I'm surprised you have enough intelligence to string together a coherent (albeit your spelling is atrocious) sentence.

Ask someone to read you Blizzard's EULA. I doubt you're literate enough to manage that.

----------


## monkeypaw

> Expect us.


LOL!

Hilarious, dude.  :Big Grin:  Does your mum know that you're being silly on the Internet?

----------


## monkeypaw

> blizzard you're really gonna punish people who paid you MONEY for this game????


Are you really that dumb?

----------


## monkeypaw

> This is unacceptable. It's 2016 blizzard, cheating happens.


Seriously, dude. Are you ten years old? I'm high as a kite most days, but I still manage to keep superior logic to yours. 

I used bots in MMOs long before you were born, boy. I always got banned eventually, but I didn't cry about it. Do the crime and serve the time. That's a good lesson to learn for most things in life, actually. You'll understand when you grow up.

----------


## Ssateneth

You cheat in a game, then you freak out when you get punished for cheating, then claiming blizzard is in the wrong for banning your license? Wow. Cheater group's IQ has really gone down lately.

You knew the risks, you cheated anyways, you lost. Deal with it  :Smile:

----------


## Liteness

This thread had me in tears. funniest shit to read

----------


## Lukas 45

> **** **** fuc i got hit
> i only tried it once and im in a ****ing semi pro team
> ggg
> g
> g
> g
> g
> 
> g
> ...


Oh boy, wtf
So I watched this video (BANNED cheaters CRYING | Overwatch - YouTube), and this post came up at 1:18.
Great way to find out that someone compromised your account.

----------


## Nope.exe

Blizzard Entertainment:Battle.net(R) end user License Agreement
Read this shit b4 getting banned

License Limitations.
Blizzard may revoke your license to use Battle.net and/or the Games if you violate, or assist others in violating, the license limitations set forth below. You agree that you will not, in whole or in part or under any circumstances, do the following:
Derivative Works: Copy or reproduce (except as provided in Section 1(B)), translate, reverse engineer, derive source code from, modify, disassemble, decompile, or create derivative works based on or related to the Battle.net Client or Games.
Cheating: Create, use, offer, advertise, make available and/or distribute the following or assist therein:
Cheats; i.e. methods, not expressly authorized by Blizzard, influencing and/or facilitating the gameplay, including exploits of any in-game bugs, and thereby granting you and/or any other user an advantage over other players not using such methods;
Bots; i.e. any code and/or software, not expressly authorized by Blizzard, that allows the automated control of a Game, Battle.net and/or any component or feature thereof, e.g. the automated control of a character in a Game;
Hacks; i.e. accessing or modifying the software of a Game or Battle.net in an manner, not expressly authorized by Blizzard; and/or
any code and/or software, not expressly authorized by Blizzard, that can be used in connection with the Battle.net client, Battle.net, a Game and/or any component or feature thereof which changes and/or facilitates the gameplay;

----------


## Nope.exe

Blizzard Entertainment:Battle.net(R) end user License Agreement
Read this shit b4 getting banned

License Limitations.
Blizzard may revoke your license to use Battle.net and/or the Games if you violate, or assist others in violating, the license limitations set forth below. You agree that you will not, in whole or in part or under any circumstances, do the following:
Derivative Works: Copy or reproduce (except as provided in Section 1(B)), translate, reverse engineer, derive source code from, modify, disassemble, decompile, or create derivative works based on or related to the Battle.net Client or Games.
Cheating: Create, use, offer, advertise, make available and/or distribute the following or assist therein:
Cheats; i.e. methods, not expressly authorized by Blizzard, influencing and/or facilitating the gameplay, including exploits of any in-game bugs, and thereby granting you and/or any other user an advantage over other players not using such methods;
Bots; i.e. any code and/or software, not expressly authorized by Blizzard, that allows the automated control of a Game, Battle.net and/or any component or feature thereof, e.g. the automated control of a character in a Game;
Hacks; i.e. accessing or modifying the software of a Game or Battle.net in an manner, not expressly authorized by Blizzard; and/or
any code and/or software, not expressly authorized by Blizzard, that can be used in connection with the Battle.net client, Battle.net, a Game and/or any component or feature thereof which changes and/or facilitates the gameplay;

----------


## thomasbad

Using the 99% same script with the bot from here, none of my account and my client got banned because of different protect method.
People should learn:

1. You know your account will be risk in ban while you use the hack

2. Never use a hack from public and totally the same with the others instead of a private one

----------


## Schizophren

how can you get banned if you are undetected

----------


## deathblossom

there was a banwave today got smacked  :Smile:

----------


## DvASystems

> there was a banwave today got smacked


The chinese aimbots have banwaves every second week.

----------


## dowjones21

> The chinese aimbots have banwaves every second week.


Are there any memory aimbots that are *not* chinese? I can't find any memory aimbots that are not Chinese made. Everyone says you either get AHK or Chinese. There has to be something out there

----------


## DvASystems

> Are there any memory aimbots that are *not* chinese? I can't find any memory aimbots that are not Chinese made. Everyone says you either get AHK or Chinese. There has to be something out there


There are hybrid memory cheats in the more common hacking forums. Although they are in development with no real results.
Instead of making an aimbot or whatever, these guys are more interested in infinite ammo, jump, higher damage. Stuff that can be patched easily or is server-side which means it's pointless.

People aren't generally interested in developing cheats for Overwatch as it's a costly game and not enough users.
For instance the most popular Overwatch hacking site which is this one, only has 30 concurrent users~
Compared to CSGO where you will have thousands browsing different forums and so on.
It doesn't pay off and the low userbase is split now into many cheat providers.

We can argue that we've seen the 20k thousand views on Stinkyjoint's thread but that's after a month and the same users refreshing the thread.
Maybe 100 free users. For instance I've had 50k hits on my website even though I only had 50 users.

If I was Blizzard I'd be happy the hacking scene isn't growing.

----------


## dowjones21

> Although they are in development with no real results.


I have to call bullshit, *here is* an aimbot that's not chinese. I had to blur the provider name so it won't be advertising but it's ESP/Aimbot. What happened to these type of guys? They went into hiding all of a sudden :confused:

----------


## DvASystems

> I have to call bullshit, *here is* an aimbot that's not chinese. I had to blur the provider name so it won't be advertising but it's ESP/Aimbot. What happened to these type of guys? They went into hiding all of a sudden :confused:


No results. They get banned and do something else. Some might just sell it privately for 1000$ and pray for no bans.

----------


## FiTTeRBoy91

> No results. They get banned and do something else. Some might just sell it privately for 1000$ and pray for no bans.


How do you know that information?
I heard someone else day it's every wednesday.

Does blizzard scan for processes/read memory and or both?

----------


## KuRIoS

> you do realize that blizzard can find your post and tell the founders of this site to remove core coins so that you can stop doing these stupid thing's like buying agents to guard some people who just got a ban that they deserved because you didn't read the terms and service get a life you brought this upon yourselves


You do realize that you are talking out of your arse right?=!

----------


## biometrico

> Hi i'm from the Blizzard Entertainment team and i want you to know that tempering with our software is illegal and therefor you have recieved bans. You have no grounds to begin a court case against us because when users temper and hack our software we are allowed within the lines of the law to ban you from our software. Also we have warned gamers before launch of the Overwatch servers that hacking and otherwise tempering in Overwatch will be punished with a ban. This is to ensure gamers can enjoy a hacker free Overwatch Community. I sincerely hope you can enjoy our games the way they are supposed to be played. With regards, Blizzard Entertainment team.


Lol you are funny  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marco737

"Hi i'm from the Blizzard Entertainment team and i want you to know that tempering with our software is illegal and therefor you have recieved bans. You have no grounds to begin a court case against us because when users temper and hack our software we are allowed within the lines of the law to ban you from our software. Also we have warned gamers before launch of the Overwatch servers that hacking and otherwise tempering in Overwatch will be punished with a ban. This is to ensure gamers can enjoy a hacker free Overwatch Community. I sincerely hope you can enjoy our games the way they are supposed to be played. With regards, Blizzard Entertainment team."  :Frown:  He was right!

----------


## DvASystems

I'll make a new thread.

Edit:
Cry about your bans here 2: Electric Bogaloo

----------

